#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Ганапуджа

## Ometoff

Вопрос следующий, как поступить с принятым ранее обетом не употреблять спиртные напитки. Для проведения полноценной ганапуджи да и для практики осознанности в Учении Дзогчен необходимо пить вино. Обет я принимал у одного из своих главных Учителей, когда ещё не практиковал Дзогчен. И этот обет за 1,5 года очень мне помог двигаться по Пути Дхармы. Но сейчас я думаю полностью себя посвятить практике осознанности и этот обет рано или поздно всё равно придётся снять. Есть у кого опыт снятия обетов, когда учитель, который давал обеты далеко или в данном случае, так как Ганапуджа является ритуалом, обет снимать не нужно.  Или поступить как Вирупа?

----------


## Амир

> Вопрос следующий, как поступить с принятым ранее обетом не употреблять спиртные напитки. Для проведения полноценной ганапуджи да и для практики осознанности в Учении Дзогчен необходимо пить вино. Обет я принимал у одного из своих главных Учителей, когда ещё не практиковал Дзогчен. И этот обет за 1,5 года очень мне помог двигаться по Пути Дхармы. Но сейчас я думаю полностью себя посвятить практике осознанности и этот обет рано или поздно всё равно придётся снять. Есть у кого практика снятия обетов, когда учитель, который давал обеты далеко или в данном случае, так как Ганапуджа является ритуалом, обет снимать не нужно.  Или поступить как Вирупа?


Обеты принимаются для того, что бы сохранять их в течении всей жизни и вполне возможно, ценой этой жизни... Что же касается Дзогчена, то в нём нет и не может быть ограничений типа того, что: ганапуджа "должна" включать алкаголь или это не правильная ганапуджа.  :Smilie:  В Дзогчен работают с обстоятельствами, одним из которых может являться принятый обет.

----------

Ometoff (28.03.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

В Круговой Пудже алкоголь и еда- есть символы "пяти видов мяса и пяти нектаров" ( собачина- человечина- гной и пр..)- эти вещества- есть крайнее проявление способности йогина- превратить отвратительное для обычных людей- в нектар- подношение божеству.. Я лично был свидетелем, что не один монах на пуджах не избегал пригубить нектар. Это не есть "падение" или "нарушение обета"- в тантре, ибо в процессе принятия- вы- божество. (вот отказ от веществ самаи под любым предлогом (включая обеты практимокши)- есть тяжкое танро- падение- и ведёт в Авичи (так я слышал однажды))

----------

Ometoff (28.03.2017), Вольдемар (28.03.2017)

----------


## Ometoff

> Обеты принимаются для того, что бы сохранять их в течении всей жизни и вполне возможно, ценой этой жизни... Что же касается Дзогчена, то в нём нет и не может быть ограничений типа того, что: ганапуджа "должна" включать алкаголь или это не правильная ганапуджа.  В Дзогчен работают с обстоятельствами, одним из которых может являться принятый обет.


Вы практикуете Дзогчен?

----------


## Ometoff

> В Круговой Пудже алкоголь и еда- есть символы "пяти видов мяса и пяти нектаров" ( собачина- человечина- гной и пр..)- эти вещества- есть крайнее проявление способности йогина- превратить отвратительное для обычных людей- в нектар- подношение божеству.. Я лично был свидетелем, что не один монах на пуджах не избегал пригубить нектар. Это не есть "падение" или "нарушение обета"- в тантре, ибо в процессе принятия- вы- божество. (вот отказ от веществ самаи под любым предлогом (включая обеты практимокши)- есть тяжкое танро- падение- и ведёт в Авичи (так я слышал однажды))


Фактически выходит и обет снимать не нужно...

----------


## Амир

Многие практикуют, в том числе последователи разных буддийских традиций, что никак не мешает им оставаться в потоке традиции.

----------


## Дубинин

> Фактически выходит и обет снимать не нужно...


Разумеется не нужно (ибо нарушения нет) (а вот при "снятии ради тантры"- нарушение тантрических обетов будет (ибо главное нарушение в тантре это "не быть божеством"- после ванга)

----------


## Ometoff

> Многие практикуют, в том числе последователи разных буддийских традиций, что никак не мешает им оставаться в потоке традиции.


Я конкретно у вас спросил, вы практикуете Дзогчен, ежедневно? Делаете ганапуджи?

----------


## Дубинин

> Я конкретно у вас спросил, вы практикуете Дзогчен, ежедневно? Делаете ганапуджи?


Вообще-то Старине Дзогчену- Пуджу не подносят, пуджу делают божеству (гуру- идаму) ванг от которого вы получили (который по совместительству ещё и мастер Дэогчена- может оказаться))

----------


## Алсу

Чтож за удовые страдания, может просто вникнуть в смысл ганапуджи. Получили метод с описанием его исполнения. Исполняйте.
В Ваджраяне вся суть в том, что практика даже одной тантры является полным и окончательным путем и то что вы не можете её реализовать, это ваша личная проблема,  можете присовокуплять сколько угодно методов, но это только из-за того что не освоили один...

----------


## Olle

Если человек "увлекающийся", что потом не может остановиться от продолжения "банкета", замените спиртное чаем или соком или другим напитком. Суть не поменяется.

----------


## Алсу

Может тексты тантр начнете править? Умник.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Легба как-то писал, что встречал учителей, которые макали палец и сколько на пальце оставалось капель, столько употребляли. То есть не обязательно много пить.

----------

Ometoff (29.03.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

И если на то пошло, то берите натуральное, не креплённое, дорогое вино. Например грузинское Киндзмараули. Мой отец как-то покупал это вино, бутылка в виде кувшинчика была, стоила года два назад больше тысячи рублей. Мои ощущения от этого вина были такие, я удивился, что оно не пьянило, а расслабляло, окутывало, сохранялась ясность ума. Бутылки хорошего вина, если туда будете макать только палец, для ганапудж, Вам надолго хватит. Ну и для здоровья это полезнее, чем другие спиртные напитки.

----------

Ometoff (29.03.2017)

----------


## Алсу

Как много методов предложили для профанации.
Даже ваш ННР не отважился править Тантры:



> В ганапудже, в высших тантрах, есть две вещи, которые называются "Объекты самаи". Это значит, что если вы делаете ганапуджу, вы обязаны иметь эти две вещи, иначе ганапуджи нет. Мясо и алкоголь в учениях сутры запрещены. Но в Ваджраяне это рассматривается как вид внешних ограничений. И для того, чтобы выйти из этой ограниченности, вам нужно использовать алкоголь.

----------

Ometoff (29.03.2017)

----------


## Olle

> Как много методов предложили для профанации.
> Даже ваш ННР не отважился править Тантры:


Тогда по Вашему, исключая ННР, если чего-то из ингредиентов нет, то и ганапуджу не делай?
И где нашли профанацию?
А если человек простой нормальный алкоголик, то его ганапуджа может закончится через несколько мясяцев, если вообще закончится. 
Делай наилучшим образом исходя из условий, а не условностей.

----------


## Дубинин

> Тогда по Вашему, исключая ННР, если чего-то из ингредиентов нет, то и ганапуджу не делай?
> И где нашли профанацию?
> А если человек простой нормальный алкоголик, то его ганапуджа может закончится через несколько мясяцев, если вообще закончится. 
> Делай наилучшим образом исходя из условий, а не условностей.


Тут есть нюанс: (не касаясь самих "веществ самаи")- если человек хоть что-то делает не как божество- выполняя пуджу (например охраняет здоровье, ест продукты, пьёт алкоголь)- то тем самым совершается тяжкое падение (в этом случае "не выполнение" пуджи - менее тяжко- чем такое выполнение- падение). 
Правда как всегда есть выход- если ты в виде божества- понарошку являешь в виде искусной упаи- "заботу о здоровье" (исключительно для блага других)- то всё ОК тогда))

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Вопрос следующий, как поступить с принятым ранее обетом не употреблять спиртные напитки. Для проведения полноценной ганапуджи да и для практики осознанности в Учении Дзогчен необходимо пить вино. Обет я принимал у одного из своих главных Учителей, когда ещё не практиковал Дзогчен. И этот обет за 1,5 года очень мне помог двигаться по Пути Дхармы. Но сейчас я думаю полностью себя посвятить практике осознанности и этот обет рано или поздно всё равно придётся снять. Есть у кого практика снятия обетов, когда учитель, который давал обеты далеко или в данном случае, так как Ганапуджа является ритуалом, обет снимать не нужно.  Или поступить как Вирупа?


С некой уверенностью можно сказать такое-СЕЙЧАС отличная возможность "поработать" с привязаностями. Присутствие и осознанность-прекрасные для этого инструменты.
И просто от себя я скажу-учение Будды не должно приносить вам страдания. Если вы страдаете, терзаетесь, неможите решить как быть - следуйте таким наставлениям, которые не приносят вам страданий. Если практика Ваджраяны "обуславливает" вас снятием обетов, практикуйте сутрические методы. Нет таких врат, где бы было написано-вход в нирвану только по пропуску от Ваджраяны)) Находитесь в созерцании-это будет лучшее ваше подношение.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.03.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> С некой уверенностью можно сказать такое-СЕЙЧАС отличная возможность "поработать" с привязаностями. Присутствие и осознанность-прекрасные для этого инструменты.
> И просто от себя я скажу-учение Будды не должно приносить вам страдания. Если вы страдаете, терзаетесь, неможите решить как быть - следуйте таким наставлениям, которые не приносят вам страданий. Если практика Ваджраяны "обуславливает" вас снятием обетов, практикуйте сутрические методы. Нет таких врат, где бы было написано-вход в нирвану только по пропуску от Ваджраяны)) Находитесь в созерцании-это будет лучшее ваше подношение.


А если человек принял посвящение в ануттара-йогу-тантру, то может ли он оставить тогда практику ваджраяны, не будет ли это нарушением самайи?

----------


## Дубинин

> А если человек принял посвящение в ануттара-йогу-тантру, то может ли он оставить тогда практику ваджраяны, не будет ли это нарушением самайи?


Сам факт того, что он задумался об "оставлении практики"- означает уже самое большое падение (он уже не "божество" а простой человек- кто тяготится практикой). А не делание ежедневных садхан- уже мелочь по сравнению с главным падением))

----------

Денис Васильевич (29.03.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> А если человек принял посвящение в ануттара-йогу-тантру, то может ли он оставить тогда практику ваджраяны, не будет ли это нарушением самайи?


Не знаю про самаи ануттара-йога-тантры, я в этом не очень разбираюсь. Для меня нарушение самаи-это неузнавания немедленности своего просветленного состояния. Вот я стараюсь это не забывать по мере сил и только это и могу посоветовать. 
Можно делать практику на количество, а можно на качество. Как делать-выбирает практик сам, исходя из своих обстоятельств. Если вы находитесь в знании-то можно выбирать любой метод - и он будет работать. Если вы находитесь в знании-вам некуда падать.

----------

Денис Васильевич (29.03.2017)

----------


## Olle

А "правильное" спиртное разве не должно быть приготовлено из зерновых?

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> А "правильное" спиртное разве не должно быть приготовлено из зерновых?


Учитель объяснял значение субстанций для ганапуджи следующим образом: Неважно из чего сделан алкоголь и не важно что за мясо, мы должны их представлять только как нектар, как тантрические субстанции! В тантрическом тексте Ньингпо Гьен (Сердечное Украшение) сказано, что мы должны использовать эти особые термины, называя алкоголь «мадана», а мясо — «бала». Эффект от использования этих терминов психологический. Если вы просто говорите «алкоголь» и «мясо», речь идет о чем-то обыденном и переживать вы будете обыденные видимости. Вкушая их, вы будете вкушать просто мясо и алкоголь. Однако практика, выполненная подобным образом, не может считаться частью практики цога.

----------


## Ometoff

> Легба как-то писал, что встречал учителей, которые макали палец и сколько на пальце оставалось капель, столько употребляли. То есть не обязательно много пить.


Да тут вопрос был не о том сколько пить, много или мало,а нужно ли снимать обет, чтобы выполнять ганапуджу. Выяснилось что для этого обет снимать не нужно. Тут ещё попутный вопрос возник. Практик Дзогчена старается избавиться от всего что его ограничивает. И он допустим не пьёт алкоголь не потому что у него обет, а потому что он не хочет, а если возник случай что ему предложили бокал вина, он может выпить его, потому что он не боится вина. А у меня конкретно обет, получается для снятия ограничения мне лучше снять обет? Как вы считаете? Это вопрос ко всем.

----------


## Ometoff

> С некой уверенностью можно сказать такое-СЕЙЧАС отличная возможность "поработать" с привязаностями. Присутствие и осознанность-прекрасные для этого инструменты.
> И просто от себя я скажу-учение Будды не должно приносить вам страдания. Если вы страдаете, терзаетесь, неможите решить как быть - следуйте таким наставлениям, которые не приносят вам страданий. Если практика Ваджраяны "обуславливает" вас снятием обетов, практикуйте сутрические методы. Нет таких врат, где бы было написано-вход в нирвану только по пропуску от Ваджраяны)) Находитесь в созерцании-это будет лучшее ваше подношение.


Я не страдаю от практики Дзогчен и тем более отступать от неё к сутрическим методам не нужно, так как нет ограничений, что практиковать и ту же Сутру с Тантрой использую по необходимости как вторичные практики. Обуславливает меня не Дзогчен, а обет, который сейчас уже не актуален, но существует.

----------


## Дубинин

> Да тут вопрос был не о том сколько пить, много или мало,а нужно ли снимать обет, чтобы выполнять ганапуджу. Выяснилось что для этого обет снимать не нужно. Тут ещё попутный вопрос возник. Практик Дзогчена старается избавиться от всего что его ограничивает. И он допустим не пьёт алкоголь не потому что у него обет, а потому что он не хочет, а если возник случай что ему предложили бокал вина, он может выпить его, потому что он не боится вина. А у меня конкретно обет, получается для снятия ограничения мне лучше снять обет? Как вы считаете? Это вопрос ко всем.


Если вы практикуете  именно Великое Совершенство при питие,  то вино это  и мудрость и обет и воздержание (и в данном случае обет на "интоксиканты искажающие сознание"- вообще не нарушается, но если вместо Дзогчен, практикуется только "идея о нём", то получается два нарушения: ложное воззрение и нарушение обета..отсель этот путь высшим - быстрым но опасным и  зовётся))

----------

Ometoff (29.03.2017)

----------


## Ometoff

Хорошо. Поставим вопрос другим ракурсом. Практика Дзогчен - это выход из всех ограничений и обусловленностей. Я не ем мясо и не пью алкоголь, получается это ограничения, которые так или иначе обуславливает меня. Получается, для реализации, мне необходимо отказаться от этих ограничений? Как вы считаете? Мне написали что Ганапуджа не является прямой практикой Дзогчен, а является лишь вторичной не обязательной дополнительной практикой. Так ли это? Есть ли на форуме серьёзно практикующие Дзогчен не практикующие ганапуджу или не употребляющие алкоголь и мясо?

----------


## Ometoff

> Если вы практикуете  именно Великое Совершенство при питие,  то вино это  и мудрость и обет и воздержание (и в данном случае обет на "интоксиканты искажающие сознание"- вообще не нарушается, но если вместо Дзогчен, практикуется только "идея о нём", то получается два нарушения: ложное воззрение и нарушение обета..отсель этот путь высшим - быстрым но опасным и  зовётся))


Выход один - находиться всегда в осознавании и присутствии истинного Состояния, тогда никаких нарушений самай не будет, ибо непрерывно практикуешь высший из Путей.

----------

Дубинин (29.03.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

Про практику Дзогчен я ничего не писала. 
"Если вы страдаете "обуславливаясь"-эта суть этого послания, а не страдание от практик Ваджраяны.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Хорошо. Поставим вопрос другим ракурсом. Практика Дзогчен - это выход из всех ограничений и обусловленностей. Я не ем мясо и не пью алкоголь, получается это ограничения, которые так или иначе обуславливает меня.


Нет. Вы не туда "смотрите". Разделение на "обусловленный" и "необусловленный", "выход" или "не выход"-это все ум. Не ешьте мясо и не пьёте алкоголь-это не ограничение, но думать, что это ограничение, которое обуславливает-вот в чем ошибка.




> Получается, для реализации, мне необходимо отказаться от этих ограничений?


Нет, для реализации вам нужно быть в знании своего изначального состояния.




> Мне написали что Ганапуджа не является прямой практикой Дзогчен, а является лишь вторичной не обязательной дополнительной практикой. Так ли это?


Если подумаете -что является прямой практикой Дзогчен-то сами сможете ответить на этот вопрос.


Но лучше всего почитать/послушать проверенные источники-я всего лишь выражаю своем видение вопроса.

----------

Ometoff (29.03.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Используйте мендруб.

----------


## Дубинин

> Используйте мендруб.


А его тоже того- алкоголем заливают вроде в основном (крайне редко чаем).
(эх везде алкоголизм и деградация  :Frown:  )

----------


## Ometoff

> Используйте мендруб.


Даже не знаю что это такое.

----------


## Алсу

Махасиддхи снимали обеты только так, для практики тантры.
Даже рясоносец ДЛ говорит:"Если имеется конкретное и веское основание для снятия обета, тогда можно его не соблюдать". 
И дальше рассказывает о сексе...
Возвращаясь к теме: чувак должен определиться, что он собрался практиковать?

----------


## Ometoff

> Махасиддхи снимали обеты только так, для практики тантры.
> Даже рясоносец ДЛ говорит:"Если имеется конкретное и веское основание для снятия обета, тогда можно его не соблюдать". 
> И дальше рассказывает о сексе...
> Возвращаясь к теме: чувак должен определиться, что он собрался практиковать?


То что практиковать мне понятно. Вопрос по снятию обета был. ДумаЮ он исчерпан. А видео с Далай Дамой не помните как называлось, ссылки нет?

----------


## Амир

Все ЖС обусловлены в той или иной степени и обет как раз: 1. ограничивает ОБУСЛОВЛЕННОЕ поведение и 2.  позволяет тренироваться в осознанном поведении. Соответственно, когда поведение становится осознанным постоянно, ограничивающая функция обета пропадает, т.к. нет обусловленного поведения, нечего ограничивать, ЖС поступает правильно в меру осознанности, так практик дзогчена Лонгченпа указывал, что он не придерживается никаких правил, но при этом его поведение не отличается от поведения тех, кто усиленно практикует Дхарму, т.к. осознанное поведение и является Дхармой... 
Что же касается того, что какой то махасидха снял с себя обеты, то сперва надо стать махасидхой, а уж потом я думаю станет понятно, что имелось в виду.  :Smilie:

----------

Ometoff (30.03.2017), Шуньяананда (05.04.2017)

----------


## Алсу

Что касается махасиддхов, снимали с себя ограничения они не до, а для того, 
чтобы стать махасиддхими. Потому и пишут намтары - Ж и з н е о п и с а н и я.
Надо понять для кого и для чего вы делаете ганапуджу и все сомнения самоосвободятся.

----------

Шуньяананда (05.04.2017)

----------


## Ometoff

10-й лунный день сегодня или завтра? По лунном календарю он начинается сегодня в обед и заканчивается завтра в обед. Ганапуджу когда делать, в любой промежуток времени между 5 и 6 апреля?

----------


## Галина_Сур

> 10-й лунный день сегодня или завтра? По лунном календарю он начинается сегодня в обед и заканчивается завтра в обед. Ганапуджу когда делать, в любой промежуток времени между 5 и 6 апреля?


В нашей рассылки межобщинной завтра. Верно, делайте в любой время этого дня, как вам удобнее. Или можно синхронизироваться с расписанием какого нибудь линга, например, Ринченлинга. Завтра у них в 19.30 начало по МСК.
http://www.rinchenling.ru/community/...e-praktik-mdo/

----------

Ometoff (05.04.2017)

----------


## Ometoff

> В нашей рассылки межобщинной завтра. Верно, делайте в любой время этого дня, как вам удобнее. Или можно синхронизироваться с расписанием какого нибудь линга, например, Ринченлинга. Завтра у них в 19.30 начало по МСК.
> http://www.rinchenling.ru/community/...e-praktik-mdo/


Мне почему то в рассылке написали что следующая трансляция ганапуджи будет 11 апреля.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Мне почему то в рассылке написали что следующая трансляция ганапуджи будет 11 апреля.


Скорее всего эта будет трансляция Мандаравы с Ганапуджей, на сайте Ринченлинга в календаре посмотрите.

----------


## Галина_Сур

Обычно ганчи рассылку по дням практики делают внутри линга, в Войсе или Норбунете-русскоязычные или междунородные новости. Все значимые даты очычно обозначены в меригарском календаре-такое маленькое издание, карманное, приобрести можно  в издательства Шанг Шунг он-лайн.
http://shangshungstore.ru/catalog/se...&view=category

----------

Ometoff (06.04.2017)

----------

